# 9 week old Vizsla not responding to sound



## Madmamma (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi all, I'm an experienced dog owner, through the years I've had lots of different breeds and mongrels, but never a Vizsla before, so I'm not sure if this is normal.
She is 9 weeks old and appears to not hear anything but close loud sounds and she looks like she doesn't even know where they are coming from. Other sounds such as our loud doorbell- no reaction, whistle - no reaction, clapping - no reaction, calling or any oral sounds - no reaction, etc etc. 
I'm getting more concerned by the day that she is extremely hard of hearing or deaf, but is this perhaps just what the breed is like, eg ignores you completely? If so, i honestly cannot see how she can be trained by me, without her reacting to sounds. 
I've had gundogs before and they were super quick to train, so I'm not a novice. I've had some success getting her to toilet outside and sit, but these have been by hand gestures alone and bribes of treats, which I have to stick under her nose first and she then follows.
Can anyone please give me a clue if this sounds normal or not for a Vizsla, as I feel that if she isn't deaf then she is nothing like any dog I've ever encountered!!
I have a vets appointment tomorrow, but any experience input is gratefully received.
Thanks in advance


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

I once had a deaf Dalmatian. We were advised not to keep her as we had young kids at the time, and the trainers/breeder felt that if the dog ran out into the road, the kids would follow to try to stop her.... We gave Mollie up and welcomed home Phoebe her sister instead. Many animals with white coats can run to deafness. How we confirmed the deafness was to wait until she was asleep in her crate, and then make a loud banging noise with two metal bowls and watched....there was no reaction, so that confirmed it to us, and sadly we let her go. She was rehomed with someone who was more able to cope with her abilities. 

It is possible to train a deaf dog via hand signals. It wasn't for us at the time, but others have had great success with it. My daughter has a deaf, three legged cat, again, white....she lost a leg because as a kitten she ran out into the road, and was hit by a car. 

our Vizsla could hear a pin drop, when you think she is comatose asleep, the rustle of her cookie jar in the kitchen, or the freezer door opening, brings her running. They are good at ignoring you when it suits them, (not wanting to go out in the rain to toilet for example), but in general this is a dog that just wants to make you happy, they rely so much on us praising and loving them. It sounds to me, no expert, like she has an issue. I hope you get better answers than mine from other more experienced vizsla pawrents, and that you find a solution that works for you. Maybe she just has an infection, that is affecting her ability to hear.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All of mine have responded to sound at that age. 
You are correct to do a vet check, but also contact your breeder.


----------



## Madmamma (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, this is much of what we've been trying, loud noises when asleep etc. but she doesn't respond, so I think your response backs our suspicions.
I'll see what the vet says tomorrow, its sad but I don't think we could keep her if she's very hard of hearing, it would just be too difficult. I will message the breeder too, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No, at nine weeks old she should have extremely good hearing. See what the Vet says tomorrow.
Given the correct type of environment, a dog that cannot hear can live a happy, healthy, life. 
You have a very hard decision to make. You have my sincerest sympathy.


----------



## Madmamma (Feb 4, 2020)

Well I'm happy to let you know that, bizarrely, on the very morning of the vet appointment, I noticed what I thought was blood all over the inside of my Vizslas ears. On closer inspection it was absolutely tons of wax on one outer ear and a fair bit on the other, which absolutely wasn't there the previous day, there was so much, those ears must have been blocked right up with it! 
Well obviously this explains everything now, since she appears to hear well and is acting more like any other pup, although she's looking quite surprised at some noises. 
The vet checked her ears out anyway, for any sign of infection or mites, but there was nothing at all to explain the amount of wax, nor why it suddenly came out.
Well all's well that end's well, I don't have to make that difficult decision now!
Makes me think though what a great dog she is going to make, to be so young yet to have learnt how to toilet outside and to sit without even hearing me!
Thanks everyone for your input, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That's great news!!!
I wouldn't have thought an 9week old could develop so much ear wax, in so short a time.
Of course, now, like the rest of us, get ready for the times when they pretend they can't hear.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

That is such GREAT NEWS. For you and your V pup. Best of luck with your V and many many years of happiness.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

That is awesome news!!!


----------



## Madmamma (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks to everyone! 
I know what you mean Gunnr, I have a working cocker with sudden selective deafness on occasions, haha, he's a grand dog though!
Well the fun and games, (erm I mean training of course😁) can now begin!
Cheers again all!


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

So great to hear....I did wonder about wax....but I wasn't sure if puppies got ear wax...but what great news. Congratulations, and thanks for letting us know.....


----------

